# Tracker or Lowe



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Looking to purchase a new aluminum boat soon, or possibly in the spring. 
Looking at Tracker and Lowe. 15-16ft, 25 HP, trailer, etc. ( crappie/ bass type)
Any input on either appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

IMO...Lowe...hands down.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

X2 on Lowe


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Neither.. Lund SSV 16 w/40hp. keep it 10 years and get back what you paid for it.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

The biggest difference is going to be the Lowe has no wood. Now onto the wood vs aluminum debate. If it's garage kept or even under a carport that wood will never give you issues. I have a 20 year old tracker with original decks that are still solid. The wood will also have a more solid feel to them. Every boat I have been in with aluminum decks has some amount of flex. The biggest difference is weight and even then it's not a huge amount of difference. The fit and finish is very similar on both boats. That being said I would go with what ever boat you can get the better deal from and from what ever dealer you feel you will get the best AFTER sale service from


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I have a 2018 tracker pro guide deep V 16ft side console with a 60 four stroke mercury. The only issue I have had is a seat base broke. It handles well and I am quite happy with it. The new four strokes are great. I keep it under cover, so I wouldn't expect any wood issues. I bought it from Sizzle Marine in Columbus and was happy with them. Actually, they have been very good at answering questions for me. I just remembered I had one little issue when it was new. I noticed water in the hull and after opening the inspection plate I saw it was coming in around a motor mounting bolt. I called them and they said bring it right in and we'll seal it, but I live two hrs away. so the service manager said he could send me sealer and walk me through sealing it. I done that and It literally took 10 minute and has been good for three years. So I would recommend them.

My recommendations would be to upgrade from the standard trolling motor and the fish finder to better models. If your going to use the trolling motor a lot it's not real easy to deploy and the lowrance hook 2 mine came with is pretty base. I upgraded to a garmin with GPS. 

I also looked at Lowe and liked them, but at the time I couldn't find one in stock. So tracker got my money.

Actually, I have kicked around selling it. The boss took early retirement this year and our income dropped significantly, So one less payment might help the household finances. Still pondering on that though.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Southernsaug said:


> I have a 2018 tracker pro guide deep V 16ft side console with a 60 four stroke mercury. The only issue I have had is a seat base broke. It handles well and I am quite happy with it. The new four strokes are great. I keep it under cover, so I wouldn't expect any wood issues. I bought it from Sizzle Marine in Columbus and was happy with them. Actually, they have been very good at answering questions for me. I just remembered I had one little issue when it was new. I noticed water in the hull and after opening the inspection plate I saw it was coming in around a motor mounting bolt. I called them and they said bring it right in and we'll seal it, but I live two hrs away. so the service manager said he could send me sealer and walk me through sealing it. I done that and It literally took 10 minute and has been good for three years. So I would recommend them.
> 
> My recommendations would be to upgrade from the standard trolling motor and the fish finder to better models. If your going to use the trolling motor a lot it's not real easy to deploy and the lowrance hook 2 mine came with is pretty base. I upgraded to a garmin with GPS.
> 
> ...


Other than the 60, it sounds like something I would be interested in if you decide to sell. Shoot me a PM if you do.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

If you order a new Lowe, You will have a long wait.
A buddy just got his after a 9 month wait, and its worse now.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Specwar said:


> Other than the 60, it sounds like something I would be interested in if you decide to sell. Shoot me a PM if you do.


Will do, I am having a hard time deciding. It's the best fishing boat I have ever owned and I enjoy having it, but I can find something to fish from that I can own out right.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

REEL GRIP said:


> If you order a new Lowe, You will have a long wait.
> A buddy just got his after a 9 month wait, and its worse now.


I have a vision of walking into a dealer and possibly finding a left over 2021, but it’s probably only a pipe dream of sorts.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I had a 2008 Lowe fm175dc for 12 trouble free years of fishing lake Erie and canada trips. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

specwar, Sizzle marine has a 2018 exactly like mine and a 2021 that needs set up listed on their site.
The prices are steep. The 2018 is 5 grand more than I paid for mine new and that's with the extended 3+ 5 year warrenty on the motor (8 total). The 2021 is the same price without power. Wow is all I can say.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Surely not going to pay any pandemic prices…,,


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

I've owned two Trackers, never again.
Actually the first a TX-17 wasn't that bad just cheaply made.
The second was a V-18 and well earned the Cracker name.
You seem to get a lot for your money with a tracker but if you keep it very long the quality of the build will soon bother you.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

The new one will definitely be the last one I will ever buy so I want quality.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Specwar said:


> The new one will definitely be the last one I will ever buy so I want quality.


Then I'd go with Lund or Starcraft leaning more towards Starcraft for getting more for my $.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

From what I have seen, if you are running inland lakes they're pretty sound, but the ones I have known to have issues were older models run on lake Erie. I know a few guys around me that have had them for years with no hull issues. They have all been run on local inland lakes. If I was going for strictly quality and price was not an issue I agree I'd look at Lund or starcraft, but be prepared to hand over 2-4 grand more for the same class boat. Also, availability may be an issue. Like I said I am quite happy with my tracker 3 years in. I treat my boats pretty gently and I don't go on erie, so I am confident it's a sound buy. I know the 3 grand less price tag and immediate availability is what sold me on tracker over Lund. All I can say is look at all them and take as many rides as you can. 

Specwar, if you ever want to come to southern Ohio and take a ride in mine just PM me.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

An18 FT. Lund Bass Boat starts at $40000
Same boat in a Ranger starts at $30000.
The Ranger Aluminum is a darn nice boat.
I cant see a Lund being worth 30% more.
That is just an example of they're pricing.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

REEL GRIP said:


> An18 FT. Lund Bass Boat starts at $40000
> Same boat in a Ranger starts at $30000.
> The Ranger Aluminum is a darn nice boat.
> I cant see a Lund being worth 30% more.
> That is just an example of they're pricing.


No where even close to the same boat. You'll find that out when the Lund sells for 30% more down the road. Were talking a 16 ft boat BTW.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Specwar said:


> The new one will definitely be the last one I will ever buy so I want quality.


Don’t buy a tracker then.The trailer is to be considered as well.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Might depend on what you can get at the time? Its your last boat I get that...but, you go to sell that Tracker, or Lund, Starcraft, etc.. Your Tracker will be on the bottom of the list for resale. I think Lowe will be right next to Tracker.. So, maybe a Used Lund, or Starcraft, etc... Ive seen some pretty nice used boats for sale...


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Dovans said:


> Might depend on what you can get at the time? Its your last boat I get that...but, you go to sell that Tracker, or Lund, Starcraft, etc.. Your Tracker will be on the bottom of the list for resale. I think Lowe will be right next to Tracker.. So, maybe a Used Lund, or Starcraft, etc... Ive seen some pretty nice used boats for sale...


Seems all the late model used boats I see for sale are either not what I’m looking for, or over priced garbage barges.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

This debate can go on forever and never settle your issue. We all have preferences and different standards. One more thing that hasn't been mentioned is: how are you going to use it? If your primarily fishing Lake Erie, then spend more money on a premium boat, If your fishing almost exclusively inland lakes then the question is: How much will you have it on the water? If your a once or more a week guy and spending 8 hrs a trip then perhaps spending more on a higher grade boat is validated. If you are using it once or twice a month on average and less than 20 hrs a month, then I say the Lowe or tracker will last you for many years. Another factor someone else brought up, is will it be kept under cover. The last two things are cost and availability, with availability being the biggest factor in this market. I know when I bought mine these last two issue were the aces. Of course I want resale value, but initial cost of $3,000.00-$5,000.00 less made a big difference to me. I asked a lot of questions and researched reviews, just like you. What I felt I found was indeed Lund was at the top of the charts, but so is a Mercedes and we all know a chevy will get you everywhere a Mercedes will. So when I compared the two I did not see enough difference for me to spend that much more money, when the tracker would indeed get me where I wanted to go, Fishing. In reality the Lund I was comparing too was a more base model than the tracker and not a deep V. The deep V was even more dollars difference. Last but not least, when you say this is your last boat, my question is how old are you and how many years are you needing it to last? Myself, I am going on 67 and have a few health issues. I hope to be actively going to the lake for at least 10 more years. I fully expect my tracker with good care to last that long. After that I really don't give a crap what the resale is. The truth is, every boat you ever buy will be a losing proposition. They simply are not a good financial investment, but they are a great recreational asset. I like most here am willing to pay for that recreational opportunity, all you have to do is decide how much.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Kinda like the “big box store John Deeres”, most are(at least “were”) contracted to MTD. Lowe makes aluminum boats with their name on them(they’ve been bought/sold numerous times), the “Trackers” seem to be “contracted” by BPS to a “multibrand“ marine products conglomerate(Brunswick?) for hulls, made to BPS specs(BPS has a factory in Arkansas that makes the completely “finished“ boats they sell). That said, it could be said that Lowe and Tracker(couple others) are very similar in Value-“Chevy/Ford“ comes to mind(of course the Lowe line is riveted and current Trackers are welded aluminum). The rivets can leak, the welds can crack(and also leak). If you want to go to the higher end of boat manufacturers, look at wholely-owned Lund, Starcraft, Alumacraft or Crestliner-(Mercedes/BMW comparison). These brands do command higher resale values. Bottomline, look at, price, research, read the various boat forums, etc. Then make your own decision.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I’m mentally and physically 45, however I’m trapped in a 70 year old body.
I sold my Sea Nymph TFX 175 because I was fishing alone and didn’t need that big of a boat although handling it alone was no issue.
I’m OCD so everything I own is kept spotless.
I fish several days a week, and 99% of the time it is inland at either Atwood or Tappan. That’s why I want only a 35HP four stroke.
Looking for something very similar in configuration to my TFX 175, only in a 16 foot maximum.
Think that covers it😁.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Should have read 25HP.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I've read your posts, and thought more about the kind of guy you are, and quite honestly, I think you'd be fine with Tracker or Lowe. I believe it was on this forums Marketplace I saw boat for sale for 1250... Only 14 ft but looked clean as heck... problem had 6hp but I bet you could swap that engine out


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Kinda like the “big box store John Deeres”, most are(at least “were”) contracted to MTD. Lowe makes aluminum boats with their name on them(they’ve been bought/sold numerous times), the “Trackers” seem to be “contracted” by BPS to a “multibrand“ marine products conglomerate(Brunswick?) for hulls, made to BPS specs(BPS has a factory in Arkansas that makes the completely “finished“ boats they sell). That said, it could be said that Lowe and Tracker(couple others) are very similar in Value-“Chevy/Ford“ comes to mind(of course the Lowe line is riveted and current Trackers are welded aluminum). The rivets can leak, the welds can crack(and also leak). If you want to go to the higher end of boat manufacturers, look at wholely-owned Lund, Starcraft, Alumacraft or Crestliner-(Mercedes/BMW comparison). These brands do command higher resale values. Bottomline, look at, price, research, read the various boat forums, etc. Then make your own decision.


Lowe has made welded boats for many years. I had a 2008 welded Fm175DC and it withstood lake erie chop for 12 years perfectly. 

Aren't lund and crestliner owned by the genmar comglomerate? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Dovans said:


> I've read your posts, and thought more about the kind of guy you are, and quite honestly, I think you'd be fine with Tracker or Lowe. I believe it was on this forums Marketplace I saw boat for sale for 1250... Only 14 ft but looked clean as heck... problem had 6hp but I bet you could swap that engine out


Not at all interested, or what I am looking for.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I really like this


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I see a guy at Wingfoot now and then with one.
Nice boat, Super Price!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

REEL GRIP said:


> I see a guy at Wingfoot now and then with one.
> Nice boat, Super Price!


Not really too bad $ wise. I would have to have a 25HP, so don’t know how that would effect the price.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Specwar said:


> Not really too bad $ wise. I would have to have a 25HP, so don’t know how that would effect the price.


My son and I have a Crestliner 1650 . Fish Atwood a lot .Have had it almost 4 years .We love it .Wasn't to pricey either .Seems made well


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Specwar said:


> Not at all interested, or what I am looking for.


ahh... I see what you want now.





__





Boat Configurator







www.loweboats.com


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

https://www.roamingrockmarina.com/search/inventory/availability/In%20Stock


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

bobk said:


> Don’t buy a tracker then.*The trailer is to be considered as well.*


Good point.
I have a 1994 Tracker Pro-V 17. Sure it's got a few leaky rivents but it's not too bad and I simply love the way it fishes. Not too big for going solo, but roomy enough for a partner or a couple of grandkids.
I think God made someone invent bildge pumps so people could fish out of riveted boats for an all day trip.
I did upgrade from the old (underpowered) 40hp 2 stroke to a 60hp 4 stroke. Huge difference.
I eventually had to replace the trailer. The rails on the old one were showing too much evidence of rust through. A friend still uses it on his farm but I didn't trust it for long haul trips to Alabama and Western Ky.
I do like my Tracker and for the money they're okay. If your pockets are deep get a Starcraft, they are nice.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

ohiojmj said:


> Lowe has made welded boats for many years. I had a 2008 welded Fm175DC and it withstood lake erie chop for 12 years perfectly.
> 
> Aren't lund and crestliner owned by the genmar comglomerate?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Lund, Lowe, Crestliner and a few more are owned by Brunswick.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I have a 20 year old 16 foot tracker bass boat that has been used all over the state and out of the country. I have had this thing in mud puddles and 4 footers in Erie. Not an issue with it. If you get in rough water don't beat the snot out of it and it will serve you well.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

A boat is the same as anything else in this world (YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR).


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Well, ended up buying a Crestliner Kodiak 167 tonight. 9.9 Merc 4 stroke. Used but clean as a pin.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

That should make you a very nice boat


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats...Crestliner Kodiak is a nice boat.


----------



## Fish4Dale (Dec 19, 2014)

Specwar said:


> Well, ended up buying a Crestliner Kodiak 167 tonight. 9.9 Merc 4 stroke. Used but clean as a pin.


Nice boats !
Is that the side console with the big floor in back .With a slightly raised front deck ? 😎


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I’m


Fish4Dale said:


> Nice boats !
> Is that the side console with the big floor in back .With a slightly raised front deck ? 😎


 Yes it is. I was impressed by the massive amount of room in this boat.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Specwar said:


> Well, ended up buying a Crestliner Kodiak 167 tonight. 9.9 Merc 4 stroke. Used but clean as a pin.


I think you will love it .Would have got that instead of the 1650 but too wide to fit in my sons barn


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Gonna call Erb’s Canvas Shop in Millersburg Monday and get a quote on a snap on cover, anyone used them?
The cover that came with it has so dang many straps and stuff that it takes an hour to figure it out and put it on. 
Hull rail already has snaps so I may as well get a good cover made that I can both store and travel with.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Specwar said:


> Gonna call Erb’s Canvas Shop in Millersburg Monday and get a quote on a snap on cover, anyone used them?
> The cover that came with it has so dang many straps and stuff that it takes an hour to figure it out and put it on.
> Hull rail already has snaps so I may as well get a good cover made that I can both store and travel with.


Get a draw string cover made...one pull and you're done...but I guess if it already has snaps then you may as well use them...make sure you get a motor cover attached to the boat cover also...looks really slick that way and it's additional protection...


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I have had both a draw string cover and a snap cover. I will vote for the snap cover every time.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Present cover has a draw string and straps which I do not like.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Amish made drawstring there are no straps, snaps or anything needed for that size boat...not sure what kind of cover you have or had...slide it on, draw it in the back and done...easy peasy...personal preference I guess...you can't get any easier.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Specwar said:


> Present cover has a draw string and straps which I do not like.


Had a draw string/ snap both comment typed out and just about sent it till I read the above.

FWIW...nothing worse than a trailering snap only cover coming loose going down the road at 70mph and peeling off landing across someone's windshield.

If just going to be a mooring cover for at dock when leaving boat in water overnight...guess I'd just go with whatever was easiest to put on from inside the boat.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

My Ranger has a drawstring type cover I would guess.. Two ratchets on the back and you tighten the cover.. I dont think I'll ever go back to snaps.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Dovans said:


> My Ranger has a drawstring type cover I would guess.. Two ratchets on the back and you tighten the cover.. I dont think I'll ever go back to snaps.


Yep, one of the best covers out there. I’ve seen plenty of boats over the last 35 years being towed down the highway with snaps that came loose and the cover is slapping the snot out of the finish of the boat.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I rarely if ever travel with a cover on my boat. I want the snaps for ease of installation of the cover between uses.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Specwar said:


> I rarely if ever travel with a cover on my boat. I want the snaps for ease of installation of the cover between uses.


I am the same way. No matter what kind of cover I have I always feel like it shortens the life of the tarp to tow with it on. It's not a big deal to take it off before you go.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I suppose everyone's argument about not covering when towing is up to them, but, I am talking about long distance towing... Like going to Dale Hollow, Towing to Lake Erie. Going to local lakes I dont cover the boat to tow.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Ended up making an appointment at Berlin on 224 for about 6 weeks from now to have it made. They will use both snaps and a drawstring and that’s what I want. It’s all good😁


----------

